# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  بكاء الطفل ... أنواعه

## عماد علي

*كثيراً ما يبكي الطفل ويجعل الأم تقف أمامه حائرة* ...*، مضطربة ...، تتساءل ما سبب بكاءه ؟ ... مما يشكو من جوع ؟ أم من ألم ؟ أم مضايقة؟ أم ماذا ...؟*
*لذلك أقدم لكم  أنواع البكاء عند الأطفال وسببها* :

§       *بكاء الجوع :*
*يكون في البداية صراخاً متقطعاً ثم يزداد ارتفاعاً ثم يتحول إلى بكاء.*

*§* *بكاء الاضطراب المعوي : * 
*يبدأ بصرخة مفاجئة ثم ينفجر الطفل بالبكاء دون انقطاع ويصاحبه تحريك الطفل ليديه وقدميه.*

*§* *بكاء آلام الأذنين :*
*يشبه بكاء الاضطراب المعوي، غير أننا يمكن أن نلاحظه يمسك بأذنه أو يحاول مد يده إليها.*


*§* *بكاء الضيق من الملابس :*
*يبدأ بالبكاء بشكل تنبيه أو استغاثة ويختلف هذا الصوت قوة أو ضعفاً بين طفل وآخر.*

*§* *بكاء القلق :*
*يكون البكاء فجأة حيث ينفجر الطفل بالبكاء عند رؤية شخص لم يره من قبل وهذه الحالة تكون بعد سن الثمانية أشهر وهي مرحلة التعرف على الأب والأم.*

*§* *بكاء للفت الانتباه :*
*هناك حالة من البكاء قد تكون مجرد البكاء للفت الانتباه إليه وجذب اهتمام الآخرين به، إن هذا البكاء مجرد نزوة ولا داعي للقلق بشأنها.*

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكور اخي عماد علي 

والله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

واحب اضيف شي بعد بعد اذنك 

ان الطفل حساس ويحس لين تكون الام متضايقة او منزعجة ويعبر عن هذا الشي بالبكاء 

فنصيحة للام قد يكون طفلك سليم وشبعان ولا يشكو من شي ولكنه يبكي فقط لانه يحس بما  فيك  فسعي دائما لان تكوني هادئة 

تحياتي 

ام محمد

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكور اخي عماد علي 
> 
> والله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> وعساك على القوة 
> 
> واحب اضيف شي بعد بعد اذنك 
> 
> ان الطفل حساس ويحس لين تكون الام متضايقة او منزعجة ويعبر عن هذا الشي بالبكاء 
> ...



العفو أختي أم محمد كل الشكر لكرم مرورك ... أختي الصفحة صفحتك ونحن الضيوف... شاكر إثرائك للموضوع وسبحان الله....

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لك عزيزي ...

بارك الله فيك ..

ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## القلب_الحنون

شكراً لك حبيبي الغالي(ابوباسم)  وفي ايضاً ملاحظة وهي ان الطفل ايضاً ينزعج ويبكي من بعض الأشخاص او يتشائم منهم وتجده يبكي

----------


## عماد علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كل الشكر لك عزيزي ...
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



الله يعافيك أخي شبكة الناصرة ويبارك فيك... كل الشكر لكرم مرورك الرائع....

----------


## عماد علي

> شكراً لك حبيبي الغالي(ابوباسم) وفي ايضاً ملاحظة وهي ان الطفل ايضاً ينزعج ويبكي من بعض الأشخاص او يتشائم منهم وتجده يبكي



العفو يالقلب الحنون ... تواجدك في صفحتي فخر لي .... سبحان الله حتى الاطفال عنده قدرة على تمييز الناس.

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم

تشكر أخي 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تشكر أخي 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيك أختي أمل الظهور... كل الشكر لكرم مرورك ...

----------


## ملكة سبأ

جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم عماد 
موضوعك مهم جداً وأكثر من ينتفع به هم الأمهات حديثات  العهد بالأمومة
وفقت وجزيت خيراً

----------


## عماد علي

> جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم عماد 
> موضوعك مهم جداً وأكثر من ينتفع به هم الأمهات حديثات العهد بالأمومة
> وفقت وجزيت خيراً



*العفو خيتو ملكة سبأ والله يوفق الجميع...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم
أي شخص لديه أطفال رضع يعلم جيدا بأنّ البكاء جزء من المهمة. فلا يوجد أمام الأطفال الرضّع أشكال أخرى من التواصل قبل أن يتعلّمون الكلام والابتسام، لذا فالبكاء وسيلتهم الوحيدة لإعلامك بأن شيئا ما غير طبيعي. قد يكون من السهل إيقاف بكاء الطفل الرضيع، لكن في أوقات أخرى يمكن أن يكون ذلك تحدّيا، مما يجعل الصبر قليلا جدا. 

ولكن إذا تعلمت هذه النصائح فيمكنك أن تساعدي الأطفال الرضع على الهدوء سريعا:

1. تأكدي من أن الطفل غير جائع. الجوع أحد الأسباب الرئيسية للبكاء، لذا إذا كنت تعتقدين بأن طفلك الرضيع جائع، فأطعميه.


2. تأكدي من أن حفاظته غير ملوثة. تؤدّي المضايقة إلى البكاء في أغلب الأحيان. إذا كانت حفاظة الطفل بحاجة للتغير، فغيّرها وسوف يتوقف عن البكاء.
3. تأكدي من درجة حرارة جسم الطفل، إذا كان دافئا جدا أو يشعر بالبرد. قومي بنزع ثيابه أو لفيه بوشاح دافئ إذا كان يشعر بالبرد. 


4. تأكدي من أن الطفل لا يعاني من الحمى. أي طفل رضيع مريض لن يكون سعيدا في أغلب الأحيان وسيكون بكائه بصوت مختلف عن بكاء الجوع أو التعب. إذا كانت درجة حرارة طفلك الرضيع مرتفعة، قومي بزيارة طبيب أطفالك لمعرفة السبب.


5. هزي الطفل لينام. يبكي الأطفال الرضّع في أغلب الأحيان عندما يشعرون بالتعب ، خصوصا إذا حان وقت النوم في الليل أو وقت الغفوة، ضعي الطفل الرضيع في سريره وهزيه قليلا أو تمشي به وسينام.


6. احملي طفلك الرضيع ودلليه. أحيانا يبكي طفلك الرضيع فقط لأنه يريد منك أن تحمليه وتتكلّمي معه. حاولي هذا وراقبي التأثير.


7. ساعدي طفلك الرضيع على التجشّؤ إذا كنت تعتقدين بأنّه عنده غازات وهذا تجعله مزعجا. أو حاولي تحريك سيقانه أو التربيت على ظهره.


8. حافظي على الهدوء. إذا لم يتوقف طفلك على البكاء فهذا يعني بأنه يشعر بالانزعاج من شيء ما، مثلا صوتك، وصراخك أو صوت التلفاز أو أي شيء أخر يضايقه بينما يشعر بالحاجة للهدوء والنوم.

النصائح والتحذيرات:


• تذكّر بأنّ البكاء شكل من أشكال الاتصال. 
• أكثر المواليد الجدد لا يشعرون بالأمان لذا لفيه ببطانية أو احضنيه قريبا منك.
• يبكي بعض الأطفال الرضّع أكثر من الآخرون وهذا أمر طبيعي.

تحيات دموعه
وطبعا منقووول

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*طرح راااائع و مميز ،،*
*بوركتي أوخيهـ ،،*
*سـ يتم دمج موضوعكـ مع أخر ،،*
*لـ تشابهـ المحتوى ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## جنة الرضا

لكل سبب صرخة مميزة
 كيف تفسرين صرخات طفلك المختلفة؟ هذا سؤال تهم إجابته كل أم..



 ويوضح الخبراء والمختصون كيف تستطيعين من خلال شدة صرخة طفلك ودرجة نغمتها والوقت الذي تستغرقه، أن تحددي المشكلة التي يعانيها الطفل والتي قد تكون:

 الألم:

 صرخة مفاجئة طويلة ذات درجة نغمة عالية، تتلوها لحظات قصيرة من التوقف ثم صرخة وهكذا. وعادة ما تكون صرخة الألم هي أول الأنواع التي تستطيع الأم تمييزها. 



 الجوع:




 نواح يتزايد ببطء، وهذا النوع تتعلمه الأم بسرعة مع الوقت.


 
 الملل:

 أنين فاتر فيه غنة كأنه يخرج من الأنف ويضايق بعض الشيء، وقد يعني هذا أيضاً أن الطفل يشعر بالتعب أو عدم الراحة.


 التوتر:


 أنين متضجر بشبه أنين الملل، فكما أن الشخص الكبير إذا كان في ضيق فإنه يحب أن ينفس عن نفسه فكذلك الطفل الصغير الذي يشعر أن التضجر يعطيه شعوراً أكبر بالراحة .

 المغص:
 
 أشد الصرخات التي لا تطاق، وتبدأ فجأة وتستمر دون توقف لوقت طويل، وقد يقبض الطفل خلالها على يديه بشدة أو يشد رجليه وقد يحمر وجهه. وهناك نوع معين من المغص يصيب حوالي 20% من الأطفال حديثي الولادة، حيث يبدأ معهم في وقت مبكر، ربما قبل أن يكملوا أسبوعين من عمرهم، ويستمر لمدة ثلاثة أشهر

 قائمة مساعدة لبكاء الطفل :

 عليك اختبار حفاضات الطفل وهل تحتاج إلي تغيير .

 تأكدي من أن الطفل ليس جائعاً أو عطشاً .

 تأكدي من أن الطفل ليس في جو بارد أو دافيء أكثر مما يجب .

 تأكدي من أن الطفل ليس مريضاً .

 عليك معالجة المغص أو مشاكل التسنين .

 يمكنك أرجحة طفلك في مقعد أو سرير هزاز .

 تنشيط الطفل برفق بين ذراعيك أو في سرير الطفل . 
 جربي إعطاءه دمية .


 تحدثي مع طفلك .


 احملي طفلك في حاملة الأطفال .

 تحدثي مع الأخصائية الصحية أو الطبيب أو جهات مساعدة ا لوالدين .


 اخرجي مع طفلك لنزهة على الأقدام أو بالسيارة .


 دعي الطفل في حجرة أخرى لبعض الوقت .

 اتركي الطفل مع شخص آخر لبعض الوقت لتأخذي بعض الراحة .

 تقبلي فكرة أن بعض الأطفال يبكون مهما فعلت .


 تذكري أن هذه المرحلة ستمضي سريعاً


 مع تمنياتي بالسعاده لأطفالكم



 تحياتي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أطروحهـ رااائعهـ ،،*
*تمـ دمجـ موضوعكـ معـ أخر ،،*
*لـ تشابهـ المحتوى ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ جهووودكمـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااكمـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------

